# Clayco ling hua Aks



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

wondering if there are any ak platform guys out there. Just wondering what the realistic price range is for the Clayco ling hua aks. I have one and been kicking around selling it. its in pretty good shape numbers match still with greenish black plastic bakelite or whatever Thanks


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

Nevermind ended up finding some recent sales online. Gonna have to snap some pics and sell this beast.


----------

